# Serie A 20-24 May



## A_Skywalker (May 19, 2009)

20 May 16:30 Lazio v Reggina  2.60 3.50 2.30   
24 May 12:00 AC Milan v Roma  1.75 3.40 4.33   
24 May 12:00 Atalanta v Palermo  3.00 3.20 2.20  
24 May 12:00 Cagliari v Inter Milan  2.87 3.20 2.25   
24 May 12:00 Catania v Napoli  2.20 3.00 3.25  
24 May 12:00 Chievo v Bologna  2.60 2.05 4.33   
24 May 12:00 Lecce v Fiorentina  5.00 3.80 1.57  
24 May 12:00 Sampdoria v Udinese  3.20 3.20 2.10  
24 May 12:00 Siena v Juventus  7.00 3.80 1.44 
24 May 12:00 Torino v Genoa  1.36 4.00 7.50


----------

